# My Chi and her Hairless doggy sister!



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok here is a new picture of Amber so this post is still somewhat Chi related :wink: 










I had requests before for pictures of Keera my Hairless Chinese Crested so I thought I would share these new ones I took yesterday on our deck. At 9 lbs she is 3 times the size of Amber! But she plays so delicately with her. They are very close which is so cute!

Keera walking on the deck









Keera spots a tasty leaf









Keera tries a bite









Keera not putting her pretty ears up for a picture









Keera looking off into the distance


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that's the most beatiful dog i have ever seen !!!! i love strange animals (i have a naked cat ) she's so beautiful !!!!! 
i want her  

kisses nat


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

cool!!! shes so weird looking (in a good way though!) awesome dog! cute pictures (tasty leaf haha)


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Two little sweethearts !


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I just love them both


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Cool that looks like the dog from _How to Loose A Guy In Ten Days_ Now that is an interesting looking dog.
Do you cut their hair like that or does it grow that way?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

The dog in How to Lose A Guy in 10 Days is also a Chinese Crested.  

Keera is a HAIRLESS Chinese Crested hehe so yes her hair naturally grows that way to a degree. Some require no shaving at all except the face unless the dog has literally no hair even on the head,feet, tail etc. Keera has very thick full furnishings (the hair on her head, tail, and feet) so she does have some extra hair. Shes a "Hairy Hairless." I thought a tiny bit of shaving since she already needs to be bathed often was worth that gorgeous mane tail and socks. "True" hairlesses usually have more of a Beatle hair do and only hair on the tip of the tail and basically none on the feet. She does grow a little patchy beard on her face that I shave off (I think it looks much better that way and that is how the show dogs look) I believe "Krull"(sp?) in the movie had a "full face" meaning they let his beard grow out so his face was all fuzzy. Some have more face hair than others just like people. Keera does grow a tiny strip of hair down part of her back thats thin like leg hair and I use a woman's razor to shave that off 2-3 times a week during her baths (They need to be washed that often) Other than that shes naked! I hope that explained it well! :wink:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

That's a lot of info thanks. I was just curious. I seemd impossable to grow hair like that, to me. But I guess it happens. Cool!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> I just love them both


Me too!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

They are both very pretty.

My chi Annabelle, has hardly any hair on her tummy and gets very greasy. :? Because of that she needs a bath at least once a week. Does your Chinese Crested get greasy because of the lack of hair? Just curious.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Both of your dogs are adorable!! I love chinese cresteds! and Amber looks so sweet!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG :shock: They are both beautiful... I considered a Chinese Crested before deciding on getting a CHI. I think they are so COOL looking....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

my friend has a crested and i like to smack her lol it's not what you think people!!!!!!! let me explain before you get all crazy on me. it's a pat on the back by her tail the part i call the tushy (not the actual butt) and i don't hit hard jsut pat cause it makes the same sound as when you clap your hands...


edited to add that she likes when i smack her lol. i say cali i'm gonna smack your tushy and she comes over and turns her back end toward me...


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Both of your babies are quite beautiful! what a delightful pair!


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

I like your dog Keera, well the chi also, but the way her hair is, is so awesome. :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What more can I say that they are just ADORABLE!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love Amber and... My Little Pony.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Thank you so much guys!  

Its perfectly ok if some of you find Keera unattractive ro a bit too strange for you. I must admit I have gotten some rather nasty comments about her before. As her mommy and a lover of the breed I think she is gorgeous of course! :wink: She is much more beautiful in person and has a very elegant way of moving..kind of like a horse. Well sometimes not so elegant...like a monkey lol! :roll: 

And yes she does need bathes because she is hairless. The hairless CC has skin just like ours with sweat clands. She sweats like we do which is the way we naturally cool off by the sweat evaporating off our body. This is not a luxury our furry Chihuahuas have. They can only pant. But so I need to bathe her or else she would break out etc. That is very interesting about your Chi's tummy! I can't explain that because she can't have sweat glands! :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Both your babies are adorable. I like the Chinese Crested. Interesting information. I didn't realize that they needed baths so often and why. Taco doesn't have any hair on his belly either. I thought all chi's were like that. Aren't they?


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know if all Chis are like that. Amber has a little naked tummy too. Mine is a smooth coat.. Anyone else have a Chi with a naked tummy? Maybe long coats don't :?:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Beautiful doggie!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwwww...what pretty babies you have. I think Chinese Crested's are adorable. Keera is such a pretty girl.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are adorable


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Just love her!!!! :love4: :love7:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

MYCHIBABY said:


> Both your babies are adorable. I like the Chinese Crested. Interesting information. I didn't realize that they needed baths so often and why. Taco doesn't have any hair on his belly either. I thought all chi's were like that. Aren't they?


I've had chi's all my life and Annabelle is the only one that I've ever had that as no hair (none! :wink: ) on her tummy. She is a smooth coat. Cody and Callie are the first long coats I've ever had. They have lots of tummy hair.

Anyway very interesting that Cresteds have sweat glands. Annabelle's tummy does feel sweaty sometimes but I guess it is from something else. How strange. :?


----------

